# Blue Fish Ft.Pickens



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Hit the beach at 6am and the water was moving quickly in all directions and boiling with activity. There were large schools of mullet, ladyfish, and blue fish all over. I was hoping to get a redfish but had no luck. By 7am I had landed around 5 blue fish and one lady fish. I saved the first 3 blues to use as bait and tossed back everything else. I also had a couple of big hits that almost pulled the rod out of the holder. The big hits all ended with the line being cut near the hook. Everything slowed down by 8am and I stayed until 10am. It was a fun morning, just wish I got that red that I am searching for.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

do you eat blues? nevermind, I see you used them as bait.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

ctgalloway21 said:


> do you eat blues? nevermind, I see you used them as bait.


I still want to know if you can eat them, and if they taste good? O*D*W


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, you can eat them and no they don't taste good.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

Super Summer Grilled Bluefish


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

Super Summer Grilled Bluefish i have never tried them but, i would start by cutting their throat right away or filet while they are living so the blood flows. smorker all on WIKI


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I saved them to use as bait but have never eaten one. I hear they are pretty awful.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I like them fine. They are on the "fishy" tasting side, but if they are cleaned right they are good.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bleed and ice them they are great grilled baked, fried, blackened and frankly are as if not less fishing than a red


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

My wife is from Massachusetts & says they grew op eating bluefish...

P_


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

like longbow said you need to bleed them and ice them or I soak them in milk, then cut the blood line out and I find them very good. Although has anyone ever heard of anyone eating ladyfish. I was watching a Asian guy catch them left and right smiling ear to ear, then I asked what he was using them for he said dinner.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

prgault said:


> My wife is from Massachusetts & says they grew op eating bluefish...
> 
> P_


only difference is it was me who grew up eating them not my wife.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Seems like alot of work to eat these things. I will stick to using them as bait. O*D*W


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I was talking to a guy at work about blue fish and he was shocked that I didn't eat it. He is from up north and says they eat the all the time.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I eat them and think they are just fine. Cut out the blood line and soak in buttermilk. I've had parties and fried up messes of blues not telling anyone. There is never any left. It's always great to see the looks on peoples faces when they see the bucket of heads as proof. But hey, I am fat.


----------



## kristopherrimes (Oct 4, 2007)

I enjoy Bluefish on the smoker. A buddy of mine did them up with black pepper and soy sauce on the smoker and they were tasty.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*bluefish*

Konz has got it right. Cut the red out, soak them in buttermilk, batter and fry. I do the same thing with Kings and they are good as well.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

they are decent fresh if cut the dark meat out i would eat them over trout anyday but thats me take home 2 or 3 try them there isnt a shortage of them my thought on bluefish and redfish is if i want a fish dinner tonight or tomarow i keep some if not they go back more times than not they both go back but blues are underrated here granted they are not the best fish but trust me they are nothing like a bonito or jack creval but more like a king the meat cooks up white away from the bloodline


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I've had bluefish fried and it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

:whistling:Though I'm half Filipino (I know, we'll eat just about anything so long as we have soy sauce!:thumbup, but my family's first encounter with Blues was in Rhode Island while my Dad was stationed there as a Engineer for OCS's lil fleet of boats. We, I -especially- every weekend or after school would catch the Blues and Stripers in the 'common' 8-12lb+ range and we ate the Blues. Had people give me a few bucks for some on my way home many-a-times. All our neighbors up there did too as someone was always throwing a lil gathering with'em fried and grilled. In my travels, it is funny, how a fish in one place is considered trashy with another praised, and ya go up the road just a bit and itz reversed! LOL Remember, to a 'Vegan', all this meat is 'bad', lol.
Have a good one!
:brows:


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

bleed them and they are good.. but id rather tug on a shark with one for bait


----------



## TheSeaWasAngryThatDayMyFriends (Sep 8, 2008)

Gut and scale, leave head on. Cover in olive oil.Salt and pepper.

Smoke for 45 mins with medium hickory smoke.

Refrigerate. (they will get smokier in the fridge).

In the AM...

Flake meat from bones
Add mayo
add green onion
salt to taste

Schmear your bluefish salad on a toasted bagel. Eat with a fresh cup of coffee.

Best breakfast you ever had. Guaranteed. 

Born and raised in the South, but I recognize amazing Yankee food when presented to me. This is one of those amazing "Yankee meals".:thumbsup:

Bluefish have a high fat, oil content - prefect for taking in the smoke.

I usually save a couple blues from my fishing trips just for this breakfast experience!


----------



## gatorb8 (Oct 30, 2012)

That sounds great!.....but I remember frying Rainbow trout in an iron skillet over a camp fire at 10,000 feet with eggs, bacon, and views of 14ers.....just sayin'.......OK, I take it back....just joshin ya!


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

We always soak Bluefish fillets in water and a dash of lemon juice, kills that fishy taste, just don't put too much or you get Ceveche


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I cook them with olive oil, lemon juice, a little wine, salt and pepper. They taste just fine. They don't freeze worth a damn, though.


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

txfam6 said:


> like longbow said you need to bleed them and ice them or I soak them in milk, then cut the blood line out and I find them very good. Although has anyone ever heard of anyone eating ladyfish. I was watching a Asian guy catch them left and right smiling ear to ear, then I asked what he was using them for he said dinner.


Yeah, there's plenty of folks that eat em....I did once just to say I did. While it wasn't as bad as I expected, it ain't happening again.:no:


----------

